#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Looking for FlexLM SDK V11.6

## memorex

Hi,



just trying to reverse some FlexLM V11.6 protected apps, and for extracting seeds and generating licenses I need this SDK

Couldnt find it anywhere, only FlexLM SDK V11.4 is available.

Maybe I could give something back in return...

cu

memorexSee More: Looking for FlexLM SDK V11.6

----------

